# Re-Railer Question



## D.B. Speakin' (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm unsure of what a re-railer is all about. I mean, the name kind of says it all, but where, when and why are they placed on a layout? Are there certain circumstances that call for a re-railer? Are they just for looks? I'm trying to work up a track plan and I'm just not clear on the re-railer aspect. Thanks Guys! Excellent N scale forum here too fellas!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

D.B. Speakin' said:


> Hello everyone! I'm unsure of what a re-railer is all about. I mean, the name kind of says it all, but where, when and why are they placed on a layout? Are there certain circumstances that call for a re-railer?  Are they just for looks? I'm trying to work up a track plan and I'm just not clear on the re-railer aspect. Thanks Guys! Excellent N scale forum here too fellas!!



Most of the time you would place them after a switch, as that is the most likely place you would have a car derail.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The re-railer also simulates a grade crossing. They are also good to hide in longer tunnels as a "just in case".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rrgrassi said:


> The re-railer also simulates a grade crossing. They are also good to hide in longer tunnels as a "just in case".


I forgot about the crossings, I have a few on my little N table.









Long tunnel would be a good spot too, do they sell the rerailers in N for curves?


----------



## D.B. Speakin' (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey, thanks so much Guys! I appreciate the explanations!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My old Tyco track uses a rerailer track section as a power-lead terminal connection, too.

TJ


----------

